# Instructions after Tivoweb installation



## bookert (Jul 7, 2004)

Okay!! I have installed the software for Tivoweb. Now what? What I mean is: How do I load the interface to Tivoweb interact with Tivo?

B.


----------



## ycrazyy (Dec 2, 2001)

Very simply... what is your TiVo's IP address? Take that address, go into your favorite web browser and type it in.... Whallah, TiVoWeb! Enjoy it!


----------



## bookert (Jul 7, 2004)

Am I typing in 192.168.0.x or am I ftping in? I tried just typing it in and got an msn search page.


----------



## Rangers4me (May 18, 2001)

You should be typing in your IP address. But make sure that you actually installed Tivoweb, and didn't just ftp the file. You have to unpack the file to install it.


----------



## ycrazyy (Dec 2, 2001)

Rangers4me, I'm glad to see that your is working!  Anyways bookert, after you FTP the files over, you have to telnet in and install the files. Then you must start the program. After that you will be able to go in via the web.


----------



## bookert (Jul 7, 2004)

I did the complete install all the way up to when I issued the reboot commad.


----------



## bookert (Jul 7, 2004)

After I issue the reboot command, does that suppose to kick me out of that telnet session and go back to dos prompt?

B.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

You shouldn't have to reboot to install TivoWeb. What version are you using?


----------



## bookert (Jul 7, 2004)

I think it's version 1.94.


----------



## Hirudin (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi, I have a habit of writing REALLY long posts, so to avoid that here's a link that should explain what you need to do.

http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/network_cd.html#_Toc67665687

You can really stop following the directions before getting to Part 5.

I have a feeling that you already followed these directions (including all of Part 5), so here's a little more that may help you out.

When you added */var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb* to your 'rc.sysinit.author file it's pretty much typing that line in for you automaticly at startup. If it doesn't work at startup, try typing in the line manually. I would actually suggest typing in this (as you probably did in 4.5):
*/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb console* <enter>
It takes a few seconds, but you should see a bunch of messages come up (maybe about 10-15 lines worth). The last message you should see is *Accepting Connections*. Once this is displayed Tivoweb is ready for you to connect with your browser. If nothing happens after typing the line above it's possable you didn't install it right, it somehow got messed up, or maybe it's incompatable with your TiVo. I'd try installing "Tivoweb plus" in this case, I don't know much about it, but it works for me. ( http://tivo.fp2000.org/twp/ )

If you do get the *Accepting Connections* message, then just open any browser and type in your TiVo's IP address. The address by itself should work fine, but you can put http:// in front of it if you like. If you typed in the correct address the web-based GUI of the TRUELY AWESOME Tivoweb should come up. If it doesn't somehow, make sure a firewall isn't blocking you or something...

P.S.
My Tivoweb plus doesn't seem to want to start with my TiVo, so if I want to use it, I have to start it manually. I made an alias simular to 7.3 of Steve Jenkins' HowTo that looks like this:
*alias web='/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb console'*
to make it easier on myself. Now I can just type *web* anywhere and tivoweb will start.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hirudin _
> *alias web='/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb console'
> to make it easier on myself. Now I can just type ftp anywhere and tivoweb will start. *


You sure about that?


----------



## bookert (Jul 7, 2004)

That's my same question because the var/hack directory is empty.
B.


----------



## Hirudin (Jul 10, 2004)

Oooops...

I actually can type *web* anywhere to start tivoweb (I must have typed "ftp" instead of "web" 5 times accidently when writing that post, guess I didn't catch it that time).
(I'll edit my post above)

hmmm... about your "hack" directory being empty... I guess I would haveto know more about your situation...

Did you look at Steve's HowTo? Did you follow the directions there? Did you ever get Tivoweb plus? Did you ever try to start tivoweb manually by typing:
*/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb console <enter>* ? Did the *Accepting Connections* message ever come up?

HAVE YOU TRIED ANYTHING SINCE YOUR FIRST POST???

In order to get help you have to let people know you're still trying...

BTW, the normal place for hacks is in the " */var/hack* " directory. The first slash is important.


----------



## bookert (Jul 7, 2004)

No, I used PTVUpgrade's instructions

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/support/netready/install-core-and-tivoweb.html.

One thing is not happening is that I can't specify SA (standalone) or DT (Directivo) during Tivoweb install. After I answer Yes to continue, the installation bypasses the SA or DT question. Is the installation autodetecting which unit I have?

B.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Are you using the version of tivoweb available from PTVUpgrade? I believe those instructions are specific to that version.


----------



## bookert (Jul 7, 2004)

Yes I am.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

You might want to ask over there on their official support forums, then. Since you're not being very forthcoming with information that will allow us to help you after repeated requests to do so. I'm not sure how much more help we can give since you're giving us either misleading information or no information at all. I asked you quite a while back what version of TW you were using, and you said "I think it's version 1.9.4," but now you say it PTV's version.


----------



## bookert (Jul 7, 2004)

I can only tell you what little information I think I may have found and what experiencing. 
B.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

You could tell us where you downloaded the file from. You could tell us the specific steps you took to get that file to your TiVo. You could tell us exactly what you typed after transferring the file to install it. You could even tell us what kind of TiVo you're trying to install this on. You could tell us if you tried ANY of the suggestions that anybody in this thread has given you.


Edited to add: I really don't mean to come off sounding like a jerk here, but we can't help you without information like that, and you're really not being very forthcoming. Try following Hirudin's suggestions above for following Steve Jenkin's instructions for installing tivoweb and report back.


----------



## bookert (Jul 7, 2004)

By using Tivoweb-TCL, I finally got Tivoweb working. Thanks everyone who walked with me. I just hate I wasted money on a CD that I thought would make things easier. Instead it confused me, and everyone else.

Thanks community!
B.


----------



## boterea (Apr 1, 2004)

Can someone help me install a newer version of TivoWeb? I'm not sure if I need to remove the older version before installing the new one. I'm a newbee at this.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

You first need to determine how your old TW is starting. If it's manually (from the bash prompt) then you're fine. If it's from one of the startup scripts, then you need to comment (or delete) the line that starts TW.

Then you can put your new TWP in a new directory, or delete the contents of the old directory and put it in there.

Next, you need to figure out a way to start TWP. If it was manual before, fine, it's still manual. But if you want to automate the process, you should edit the old method accordingly. Maybe even restore the old method if the directory hasn't changed.


----------

